# Marmot Basin in Jasper, Alberta Canada



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Marmot Basin is located further north of Banff by the town of Jasper, on the Alberta side of the Canadian Rockies. Advertising is kept to a minimum and the regulars prefer it that way, trying to keep Marmot more of a secret spot from foreigners (they tend to focus more on the larger resorts in Banff). Lift lines are minimal if you stay away from the high speed quad chair that feeds the green runs. The Knob (I know...I know) is a bowl with usually good powder (two seasons ago Marmot had over an 800 cm base). Avalanche control is carried out by firing Howitzer cannons (usually typical of Canadian resorts) so don't be alarmed by the explosions you'll hear every so often. It is actually pretty cool to watch when your heading up the chairs. There is some new "extreme" terrain that opened not that long ago (Eagle east) but I have not had a chance to check it out yet. Jasper has cheap places to stay in but groceries tend to be quite expensive. Jasper Pizza's prices are reasonable and Subway is always a cheap option. The Jasper Brewing House makes their own beer on site and is very tasty compared to say, Brewster's, in Edmonton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

I LOVE marmot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Goods*

Marmot is a good time. The first time I rode there I found a lot of good pow stashes and it hadn't snowed in a week. It rarely gets busy there and it has some really good riding for a small hill. Just don't go expecting a good park.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a great hill, make sure you wear a leash though they have leash police 

You get a lot of people from Edmonton up there on weekends but it was pretty quiet last time I went.

The prices aren;t that bad at the grocery store, yes theres a premium but it isn't wallet breaking, if you can afford to drive there you can afford the groceries


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*I don't even like putting dogs on a leash.*

I couldn't believe it when I saw a sign at the bottom of the lift saying you need a leash. I haven't seen that rule enforced in at least 12 years. No one seemed to care that I didn't have one. Probably a good idea to carry one with you just in case.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ese Loco said:


> I couldn't believe it when I saw a sign at the bottom of the lift saying you need a leash. I haven't seen that rule enforced in at least 12 years. No one seemed to care that I didn't have one. Probably a good idea to carry one with you just in case.


haha I know eh, well when i went they made us leave the line, walk up to the lodge and buy leashes.. I said a few words about it.. stupid pointless policy imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Marmot is by far, the best bang for your buck. Compared to sunshine, i would go to marmot every day of the week, and twice on sunday if i could. Marmot looong runs and awesome powder stashes are a dreaaam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I grew up in Edmonton and started going on family ski/snowboard trips to Marmot since I was about 3 yrs old. Haven't been in recent years, but it's a really nice place. Definitely a smaller hill, but it's got some decent runs, good snow, the scenery and wildlife is beautiful, and it's less touristy. Some weeks can be hella cold though. The town itself is more quaint, but there should be enough in the way of decently priced accomodations, restaurants, and pubs to keep most people interested.

Also gotta dish out some props to the Jasper Park Lodge. This is probably the finest hotel in the Rockies. If you can afford it, the JPL is probably worth the trip alone. It's just outside town and it's mostly a bunch of separate lodges dotting the expansive grounds. They're very nice and it's not uncommon to wake up and find 6 or 8 Elk nibbling on the grass on your front lawn! There's also a really sweet indoor/outdoor heated pool which is nice after a day on the slopes. This is mainly for the families though. Younger people should stay in a motel in town, so you can stumble home after beers at the Amethyst lol.


----------

